# Any N.E. Steelhead activity?



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

I got 2 weeks before I can make it up for a solid week of fishing the Ausable. Hoping something is swimming around in their by then. Any info is appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Cowboy is this what you are looking for? They are like Chinook a dying breed and I caught the last one.This one tipped the scales at 14 pounds 31 inches real fat caught him Sunday am and he was in the smoker Sunday night. The AuSable Steelie posted a limit catch last week 3 pretty nice fish. My guess is that they are in. I just catch one here and there but the ones I have caught this year are all double digit in weight.


----------



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

Robert Holmes said:


> Hey Cowboy is this what you are looking for? They are like Chinook a dying breed and I caught the last one.This one tipped the scales at 14 pounds 31 inches real fat caught him Sunday am and he was in the smoker Sunday night. The AuSable Steelie posted a limit catch last week 3 pretty nice fish. My guess is that they are in. I just catch one here and there but the ones I have caught this year are all double digit in weight.


Bob,
I thought you caught that on the West side somewhere? I seen your post somewhere over in that Forum recently. Nice fish though.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

cowboy48098 said:


> Bob,
> I thought you caught that on the West side somewhere? I seen your post somewhere over in that Forum recently. Nice fish though.


I saw the last steelhead he caught and posted the pic in about 20+ threads lol.It was also a very nice steelie though. Bob does seem to get into hog trout quite a bit though, even on inland lakes.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

cowboy48098 said:


> Bob,
> I thought you caught that on the West side somewhere? I seen your post somewhere over in that Forum recently. Nice fish though.


I post em everywhere to keep people guessing. Once the storm blows through there will be a few steelhead to be caught.


----------



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

Robert Holmes said:


> I post em everywhere to keep people guessing. Once the storm blows through there will be a few steelhead to be caught.


Your killing me Bob. Your killing me!!!:lol:


----------



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

Oh and Bob. Ausable told me he got those fish at Meijers. Lol


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

That fish looks like it has a Kype. I've never seen a kype on a fall steelhead before.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Nice fish Bob!! No matter where you caught it, that baby's a beast!! My nephew was up on the East Side last weekend and only managed one small chromer (21" and approx 6 lbs). Nice bright/fresh fish though. All in all makes me jealous because I can't get up there to try my luck. Will have to resort to trying for steelies here in OH or in SE MI (was fishing the Huron River Monday and saw one 18" steelie taken there). Congrats again on that beauty!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> I saw the last steelhead he caught and posted the pic in about 20+ threads lol.It was also a very nice steelie though. Bob does seem to get into hog trout quite a bit though, even on inland lakes.


You should see the ones on my office wall....I have two to get to the taxidermist from this year one brown and one steelhead. I would rather catch the little ones they cost less money than the big ones.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Robert Holmes said:


> You should see the ones on my office wall....I have two to get to the taxidermist from this year one brown and one steelhead. I would rather catch the little ones they cost less money than the big ones.


Yeah, stinks to have to taxi them vs. eat them. LOL!! The way I look at it, nice to have some on the wall and some in the freezer. Especially when you've got both!! Congrats again on a beauty (and I think the kype adds character to the fish given that it still has good overall coloring and is not super dark and gaunt looking).


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Raylaser said:


> Yeah, stinks to have to taxi them vs. eat them. LOL!! The way I look at it, nice to have some on the wall and some in the freezer. Especially when you've got both!! Congrats again on a beauty (and I think the kype adds character to the fish given that it still has good overall coloring and is not super dark and gaunt looking).


Freezer is about full


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Gotta love a freezer full of fish and game!!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Raylaser said:


> Gotta love a freezer full of fish and game!!


Sure, until a CO shows up and asks if you know about possession limits.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Fishndude said:


> Sure, until a CO shows up and asks if you know about possession limits.


Yeah, then the fish costs you a lot more than buying it would have, LOL! Nope, I always stay within the legal limit. "A man's got to know his limitations" (to quote Clint Eastwood). Just gather a freezer full over time. Of course it never stays full cuz I eat it as fast as I catch it!!


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

cowboy48098 said:


> I got 2 weeks before I can make it up for a solid week of fishing the Ausable. Hoping something is swimming around in their by then. Any info is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Heading up tonight, fishing tomorrow. Will report back on Sunday night.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

cowboy48098 said:


> Oh and Bob. Ausable told me he got those fish at Meijers. Lol


I would find AuSable and fish in his back pocket. He probably does pass a few up but not too many. I used to love fishing that river when I lived closer.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Robert Holmes said:


> I would find AuSable and fish in his back pocket. He probably does pass a few up but not too many. I used to love fishing that river when I lived closer.


I have a fair share of guys that like to fish in my back pocket. You have to love the guys that plunk lures next to your spawn bags.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Robert Holmes said:


> I have a fair share of guys that like to fish in my back pocket. You have to love the guys that plunk lures next to your spawn bags.


Don't ya just love the guy that comes 30 mins after you've been fishing and sets-up within 20 ft of you and there's not another soul in sight. Had that happen to me on the Maumee a few weeks ago. I even asked the guy "Are you really gonna fish RIGHT THERE!". He says well I'm casting the other direction from you. Are you kidding me? I abruptly left and went to another spot that I like on that stretch of the river. Can't contend with boneheads! Some guys just don't understand river fishing etiquette.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Fished the AuSable yesterday. The only thing I have to report is that all the rain we got yesterday makes anything I did null and void. 

Started at 3:00 pm right when it started to rain. Finished up by 6:30 pm. Saw several other guys out drifting spawn and I didn't see them catching anything. I was swinging flies. No idea what the water temp was. 

I didn't go up to Foote Dam, started at the ramp and fished to the whirlpool. 

Oh and I didn't catch anything or see anything. Except for the raccoon that swam across the river.


----------

